# Fridge Gas Mode



## Big Iron (Jan 16, 2005)

Just wanted to pass on some information to everyone.

Several weeks ago I posted a problem that the fridge (Dometic Brand) in my 25RS-S was not producing any spark (gas worked if I would light with a match). Many of you responded with great advice and possible problems. Everything was checked by me and to no avail.

After calling Keystone and local RV repair shop they both agreed that it was most likely the mother board on the relay panel. Well after a short drive (thanks to Keystone for allowing me to go to a shop other then where I purchased it 90 miles away) it was repaired in 1 day. All works as advertised now.

The reason for this post is to let everyone know that from what I've been told by Keystone and RV shop, this is a common problem. The shop keeps an inventory of boards in stock for just this reason. Now all I have to do is get my money back from Dometic and I will be one happy camper. No pun intended.

Big Iron sends
GO NAVY


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks for the update. I've read that dometic has problems with their boards. A lot of people when their boards go bad replace them with Dinosaur electronics boards.Their supposed to be more reliable.

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks for the post Mike, That one is going to the bookmark file.

Tim


----------

